# Illustrator cs5 "outer glow"



## countryqt30 (14. Mai 2011)

hallo leute,

Ich moechte gerne einen "outer glow" erstellen, wie man auch ihn von PS kennt.
Leider hab ich da meine Probleme in Ai.

Habe es ueber Effekte->Stylize Probiert, da ist jedoch nur EIN unter-item: "Glowing Edges...".
Habe auch versucht, den pfad zu "rasertize", trotzem nur ein unter-item geblieben .


Hoffe auf Rat,

danke im Vorraus!


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2011)

Moin
Du hast in Illustrator, glaube ab CS3, Illustrator- und Photoshop-Effekte.
Den "Schein nach außen" (Outer Glow) hast in den Illustratoreffekten unter "Stilisierungsfilter" (Stylize).
Oder du holst dir das Fenster "Aussehen" (Appearance) und klickst dort auf "FX" und dann den Effekt wählen.

Beste


----------



## countryqt30 (14. Mai 2011)

Okay! 
Das ist aber GENAU, was ich meinte: Bei mir gibt es  nur diesen einen oben genannten filter im menu Stylize!
Hab nen kurzes video gemacht, hoffe es hilft:
http://screencast.com/t/zKANb41AwfKf


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bitte dich in den Illustratoreffekten zu schauen, nicht in den Photoshopeffekten!
Die Liste ist geteilt, oben Illustartor- unten Photoshopeffekte.
Einfach lesen, dann läufts auch...


----------

